# Gun Shot Songs



## southtownjr (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes. The time has come where gun shots are made into music. It shall be a new genre! *rising sun behind me* We shall listen to it when we are bored!

Ok enough, here is the link to my songs made out of gun shots songs.

http://southtownjr.newgrounds.com

EDIT: I used FL Studio 8.


----------

